# Getting an 8 week old German Shepherd, any advice?



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm getting a GS puppy and he will be8 weeks old. I hear different stories about letting him go up and down the stairs. Should I let him do that or no. I know about the hips and elbow issues so I was thinking it would be better to limit his stair action.

Also, how old should he be before I take him for walks and obedience class?

Thanks.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

These questions are very frequently asked in this forum. Just do a search for the keywords. A few advice:
1) Get all the sleep you can before you get the puppy
2) I didnt let my puppy go down the stairs on his own till be was atleast 4 months old. By that time he knew he is not supposed to jump off at the bottom 2/3 stairs. Going up was fine by the time he was 3 months
3) I would take him for walks by the 10th week itself. But very limited and try not to expose him to areas frequented by other wild animals. After he has received his last round of shots and rabies (4 months), it's fine. Same with obedience classes as well
4) Did I mention get all the sleep you can now ?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

ahazra said:


> These questions are very frequently asked in this forum. Just do a search for the keywords. A few advice:
> 1) Get all the sleep you can before you get the puppy
> 2) I didnt let my puppy go down the stairs on his own till be was atleast 4 months old. By that time he knew he is not supposed to jump off at the bottom 2/3 stairs. Going up was fine by the time he was 3 months
> 3) I would take him for walks by the 10th week itself. But very limited and try not to expose him to areas frequented by other wild animals. After he has received his last round of shots and rabies (4 months), it's fine. Same with obedience classes as well
> 4) Did I mention get all the sleep you can now ?


Yes to all - on the subject of sleep.​ Your puppy’s first night alone in his new home, away from his mother and siblings, can be one of intense fear. The fear of suddenly being alone can lead to anxiety that can show up later as a behavioral problem.
 There are not many alternatives for a puppy’s first night, and it is certain to be a stressful experience to some degree. There is one method that works very well. Let the puppy spend the first few nights in your bedroom. Put his crate in the room *next to your bed*. This will allow your puppy to hear you and smell your presence. If you don’t plan to allow your puppy to continue sleeping in your room, it’s best not to let him stay past the third or fourth night.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I didn't know there was a serach tool on this site. I see it now though.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your soon-to-be new puppy. We want pics and updates when you get him. Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Grats on the puppy!


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

I've let my girl go up and down the stairs since she was around 3 months. Thankfully however she's never been one to jump that last few stairs.

Funny thing is though. The are times when I almost have to pick her up to carry her down them (now 6 months old), due to the fact when she first goes out, she keeps her legs stiff and almost together, and almost tries to walk sideways down the stairs. I usually laugh, because I can only assume, she must have to pee so bad that she knows if she tries to go down to quick, it might just give way! LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

best advice i have beyond whats already been given.... remember to breath and have fun. On the subject of obedience, there are TONS of videos and books you can find that can help you start teaching your pup basic commands before even attending obedience classes. One i just recently found has basics and beyond tricks. Its called 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance and Chalcy. it is complete with photo illustrations AND the hand signals to go with certian commands. good luck and we cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My advice- buy knee high steel plated kevlar lined boots.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> My advice- buy knee high steel plated kevlar lined boots.


 

:rofl:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kidkhmer said:


> My advice- buy knee high steel plated kevlar lined boots.


And steel gauntleted gloves.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Have any other owners just brought the puppy into bed with them from the first night on?

We put a waterproof plastic sheet on the mattress, then the sheets, and made a "nest" for our pup with our bodies. That first night home she snuggled right in next to us (we got up every 3 hours to take her out). She never fussed once.

Now, at almost 6 months, she has graduated to sleeping on her bed on the floor of our room. She comes up for a bit, then goes down, then up again in the morning when she wakes. 

I will say, though, that we never intended for her to sleep in a crate at night. Just our preference.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

ahazra said:


> These questions are very frequently asked in this forum. Just do a search for the keywords. A few advice:
> 1) Get all the sleep you can before you get the puppy
> 2) I didnt let my puppy go down the stairs on his own till be was atleast 4 months old. By that time he knew he is not supposed to jump off at the bottom 2/3 stairs. Going up was fine by the time he was 3 months
> 3) I would take him for walks by the 10th week itself. But very limited and try not to expose him to areas frequented by other wild animals. After he has received his last round of shots and rabies (4 months), it's fine. Same with obedience classes as well
> 4) Did I mention get all the sleep you can now ?


Ughhhh, I am so glad I am through the sleep deprived part....The Romiester is now good 9 pm to 6 am!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunstreaked said:


> Have any other owners just brought the puppy into bed with them from the first night on?
> 
> We put a waterproof plastic sheet on the mattress, then the sheets, and made a "nest" for our pup with our bodies. That first night home she snuggled right in next to us (we got up every 3 hours to take her out). She never fussed once.
> 
> ...


We did a crate, but we owned the typical landshark and I loved my nose and ears too much at the time 

At 16 weeks he graduated out of the crate and now has a bed on the floor by our bed. Sometimes he climbs up into bed with us for an hour, but then later goes back down to his.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

He was born last night so I have to wait another 8 weeks for him. I can't wait until I get to bring him home


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That's the hardest part, the waiting! Hopefully your breeder sends you pictures (that you will share with us  ).


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunstreaked said:


> Have any other owners just brought the puppy into bed with them from the first night on?
> 
> We put a waterproof plastic sheet on the mattress, then the sheets, and made a "nest" for our pup with our bodies. That first night home she snuggled right in next to us (we got up every 3 hours to take her out). She never fussed once.
> 
> ...


I like this.
But my wife doesn't so we started with a crate and have now switched to a tie down in our bedroom. She's almost 12 weeks old. Miss Molly I mean (the first time I reread this it sounded like my wife was 12 weeks old, haha). 
Miss Molly was quiet all night after the third night in the crate.
We took turns taking her outside at night but she sleeps until about 7AM now.
All my Shepherds have gotten on the bed when they were adults but they didn't seem to like it enough to stay there very long.
Maybelline sleeps on our bed all night though (see above where wife doesn't like that idea very much and has indicated to me never again) next to my legs or feet.









My old girl Shadow up on the bed for a minute.


----------



## Eder C. (Feb 1, 2011)

First off, congrats! I recently brought West home at eight weeks old so from my recent experience, all I can say is 1. Hide your shoes 2. Buy a lot of toys for them to nibble on 3. Be patient  

Oh, and don't take the "get your sleep now" lightly lol sleep a lot now that you can. Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

warpwr said:


> I like this.
> But my wife doesn't so we started with a crate and have now switched to a tie down in our bedroom.


As long as your wife wasn't the one on the tie-down


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

DeeMcB said:


> As long as your wife wasn't the one on the tie-down


I know, huh? First I make it sound like my wife is 12 weeks old and now she's on a tie down!


----------

